# Seeking local casting lesson



## slivkamj (Jan 1, 2008)

Anybody have info on casting basics/instructors? I have never casted yet and don't want to form any bad habits by trying to learn it myself. I work grave shift, so am free from around 9am-1pm any day of the week.

I have an Orvis rod and reel waiting to be put to use. Matt


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Check out these guys they can help you most likely and then practice every chance you get. Casting is fun :shifty:! http://www.flyfishpensacola.com/


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

wtbfishin' said:


> Check out these guys they can help you most likely and then practice every chance you get. Casting is fun :shifty:! http://www.flyfishpensacola.com/


They do a course during spring thats really good. Fly tying/fly casting. I took it last year and enjoyed it. They also do saturday clinics once a month.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

If you get a chance to come to Fort Walton. I help people understand how much they already know about the operation of a fly rod that they just haven't yet realized. It doesn't matter to me if you've never picked up a fly or as some have come to me, you've worked with a line of instructors and still haven't found your understanding and confidence. Paul


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

shadowwalker said:


> If you get a chance to come to Fort Walton. I help people understand how much they already know about the operation of a fly rod that they just haven't yet realized. It doesn't matter to me if you've never picked up a fly or as some have come to me, you've worked with a line of instructors and still haven't found your understanding and confidence. Paul


 Paul's the master, I would take him up on it if you are close enough.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Seeking local casting lessons*

Hi there

I am a casting instructor certified by IFFF - check out my website 
www.everyjonahhasawhale.com 

I belong to the local fly fishing club and help with the monthly clinics
Love to help you out

Jonas


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Well you should be castin' in no time S!

Little off subject, Jonah I read a couple of your post. When was the last time you saw False Albacore on the beach? 
I have not in 3>4 years now. I look when ever condition are like you mentioned.
I like nothing better than repeating that off the beach. Found some nice Blues this day. 
Actually tomorrow should be just the way you like. Is it to soon? Thanks


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

wtbfishin'
You are correct - they have been awol - now this winter they will be here or what?
I am going to start searching for them now - when and if I find them I will let you know.
Now if you like the beach fishing you should take a look at my switch rods. You will gain distance with the long rods and you can get the line out over the breaking waves.
Jonas


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

jonasmagn said:


> Now if you like the beach fishing you should take a look at my switch rods. You will gain distance with the long rods and you can get the line out over the breaking waves.
> Jonas


I do like beach fishing. I already own a switch rod bought for the beach. I just can't beat my one handed rod w/it yet.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Well - what make and weight is it and which line are you using and is it Spey line or for one hander?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

jonasmagn said:


> Well - what make and weight is it and which line are you using and is it Spey line or for one hander?


Rods a Redington Prospector 11'9" #8. The line is a Skagit shooting head 500 gr. w/rio slick shooter running. Just bought a Skagit floating mow 10' tip a few months back but have not given it a try yet. 
It's a lot of rod for me to throw one handed. It's been hangin' in my closet quite a bit.
I was able to throw a decent roll cast but it's taking to much effort. I've watched Tim Rayjeff vids and think I'm getting to far out of what he calls staying within the box. I needed to get it back out a give it another go. Might should of started w/something lighter if I want to be throwing it single handed. 
I have to many rods already :yes:.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

sent you a private mess that disappeared - hope it reaches you. Not sure how that works.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out these guys. They are really great. I know some people that have used them. 

http://gulfcoastflyfishingschool.com/


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd go to "The Church Mouse" in Fairhope AL. He'll have you out there in the street casting like a pro in less than an hour for free.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not a "FFF" certified instructor, but I have taught many how to cast. If you are in the Orange Beach area, feel free to swing by and I'll gladly take you outside for some casting instruction. Address and my schedule below


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice to see more independent instructors chiming in.


----------

